# Babylon Flattened



## Scott (Apr 18, 2006)

I am sure this means something to dispensationalists.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 18, 2006)

ah ha ha


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm personally saddened to read about this. I visited Babylon several times over 20 years ago when I worked near there. It was truly desolate, but awesome. The old road down to the river was paved with ancient asphalt that was in better shape than most of our city streets. The walls along the entry to the center of the city still had the images of horses and chariots formed by recessed bricks. I could see the plains where Nebucadnezer ate the grass. It drove me to read the Bible clear through for the very first time.

It is sad that the site is so destroyed. But it was pretty bad off before our troops got there as well. The crumbling walls screamed out "Babylon is fallen". I even heard a jackal once.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 18, 2006)

im not a Dispensational but it saddens me because of its historical value....


----------



## Scott (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree that it is a bad historical loss.


----------

